# cuando



## Trans25

Ist "als" richtig hier?

Das zweite Problem kommt an, *als* Núria und Quim eine halbe Stunde spät sind.

(El segundo problema llega cuando Núria y Quim llegan una hora tarde)

Danke schön!


----------



## Christos

Hola

"Als" es correcto en esta frase, pero normalmente no decimos "Das Problem kommt an".
Es mejor decir "Das Problem tritt auf".

Saludos


----------



## Trans25

Entonces quedaría: "Das Problem tritt auf, als N und Q eine halbe Stunde spät sind".

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## elroy

Ist _als_ tatsächlich richtig?  Ich hätte _wenn _gesagt bzw. geschrieben.


----------



## Christos

Ich hätte gesagt "als" ist richtig, aber ich denke, dass "als" und "wenn" hier synonym verwendet werden können. 
Was würden andere Deutsche sagen?


----------



## sokol

Trans25 said:


> Entonces quedaría: "Das Problem tritt auf, als N und Q eine halbe Stunde spät sind".
> 
> Muchas gracias!!!


Das stimmt in dieser Form nicht ganz: es müsste (vermutlich) "zu spät" heissen, und je nachdem, was du ausdrücken willst, sollte umformuliert werden.

Mein Spanisch ist nicht sehr gut - ich vermute, der spanische Satz soll zum Ausdruck bringen:
- dass ein Problem aufgetreten ist
- weil (!) N und Q eine halbe Stunde zu spät gekommen sind

D. h. also, dass das Zuspätkommen der Grund für das Problem ist. In diesem Fall würde ich vorschlagen:
_- Das Problem ist aufgetreten/trat auf, *weil *N und Q eine Stunde zu spät gekommen sind.
_
Falls kein kausaler Zusammenhang besteht, also ein Problem auftritt, als N und Q ankommen (wobei nicht klar ist, ob das Zuspätkommen dafür relevant ist oder nicht), würde ich vorschlagen:
_- Das Problem (tritt auf; oder besser wird akut, *als *N und Q eine Stunde später eintreffen.
_
Beide Sätze bedeuten nicht dasselbe; ich glaube, der spanische Satz würde beide Varianten zulassen, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Estopa

Hallo, sokol,

der spanische Satz lässt tatsächlich zwei Varianten zu:

Das Problem tritt auf, wenn sich N und Q eine Stunde verspäten = El problema surge cuando (=cada vez que) N y Q se retrasan una hora
Das Problem tritt auf, als N und Q eine Stunde später eintreffen = El problema surge cuando (= en el momento que) N y Q se retrasan una hora

"weil" ist hier nicht richtig. Man würde dann sagen:

El problema surge porque N y Q se retrasan una hora

Gruss


----------



## elroy

Das ist ja interessant.  _Als_ hätte ich nicht in Bezug auf die Gegenwart benutzt, auch wenn es sich um ein einziges Mal handeln würde.  Könnte man also bei einer Erzählung z.B.

"Ich komme um 5 Uhr an.  Als ich die Tür aufmache, sehe ich meinen Bruder."

sagen?


----------



## sokol

elroy said:


> "Ich komme um 5 Uhr an.  Als ich die Tür aufmache, sehe ich meinen Bruder."


Hm - ich weiss nicht: schaut irgendwie komisch aus, aber bei genauerer Betrachtung sehe ich keinen grammatikalischen Fehler: das muss also wohl korrekt sein.

Ich empfinde es aber als etwas unüblich, so einen Satz mit "als" zu beginnen - auch wenn es ein Nebensatz ist. Bei einem an den Hauptsatz angehängten Nebensatz (wie oben von Estopa und mir gepostet) ist das anders: da finde ich "als" natürlicher. Dennoch, wie gesagt, wohl voll und ganz korrekt.


----------



## knudder

Ich hätte wenn gesagt, aber ich nicht sicher. Es klingt nur.


----------

